# Schwinn info!



## James nash (Nov 8, 2013)

This bike is said to be a 1949 schwinn! Possibly a phantom? Guys been trying to sell it for $310. I know there isn't original parts like front fender, bars ect. But what does he actually have here? Anyone no. And what a good price is to buy it? Thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2013)

That is a 49 serial number and I say it was an autocycle. That price may be high depending on the area but here it would probably sell for that.


----------



## James nash (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok! Yeah it looks so close to several different schwinns!  Any other info guys ?


----------



## James nash (Nov 9, 2013)

Could it be a phantom? Bendix says Mexico #86.  Any info guys?????


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 9, 2013)

James nash said:


> Could it be a phantom? Bendix says Mexico #86.  Any info guys?????




No not phantom.... B6.. Painted fenders,are dead give away.. Rims have,been replaced... 100 bux tops..


----------



## James nash (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## cyberpaull (Nov 9, 2013)

*not a 49 Phantom.*

Here is a 49 green Phantom built for Xmas of 49.


----------



## James nash (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice lookin bike! Yeah I beleive after viewing pics it is a b-6 as well. Black and white was a color scheme for a b-6.  Only worth about a hundred here though ha ?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 10, 2013)

i've picked up a few bikes in mcminnville and dundee.i would say 100-175 bucks is in the ballpark around there.in the bay area,it would be closer to 200-250.


----------



## James nash (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome. Well none the less I think it would be a fun project. So I'm Gona take a look at it.


----------



## James nash (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm Gona be looking at it Tommorow evening. And hopefully picking it up for a good deal. Can anyone who knows b6 schwinns really take a good look at the photos and let me know what's all wrong by any chance?  I know front possibly rear fender are wrong. Stem. Bars. Rear rack. Not sure on rest! Any help. Here's a few more pics of the bike.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 11, 2013)

*really?*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> No not phantom.... B6.. Painted fenders,are dead give away.. Rims have,been replaced... 100 bux tops..




What scrap yard do you buy from?  $100 fork $100 frame the rear fender with deluxe reflector $75 guard $35 cranberry $35. 
I would say 250 is plenty safe.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 11, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> What scrap yard do you buy from?  $100 fork $100 frame the rear fender with deluxe reflector $75 guard $35 cranberry $35.
> I would say 250 is plenty safe.




Uhm... Well if he wants to make a profit ?! Does the reflector have the glass? Lol


----------



## James nash (Nov 11, 2013)

Alright ladies! If your done with the debate! It would be real cool if I could get a little knowledge on what may be original and what's not. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## James nash (Nov 12, 2013)

Alright scored this baby at $175 !  Iam stoked. All original paint even on rear fender and has the reflector as well. Time to slowly clean this thing up and find original parts.


----------



## James nash (Nov 12, 2013)

Iam excited about getting this one cleaned up


----------



## James nash (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok so I know stem, bars, front fender ,rear rack are not original. I'm not sure about rims, hubs, saddle and post.  The front and rear rims an hubs are different so obviously one or both are wrong. But the rear rim looks more like the real deal even the tire does as well. 
So my question is does anyone know what type of rims , hubs, saddle and post were used! I beleive the saddle I have says troxel underneath it.   Everything else is self explanatory to know what's not original. 
Any help is much appreciated! Thanks.  I can take closer photos if needed. 
The rear hub has know markings and the coaster brake arm says Mexico #86.


----------



## James nash (Nov 15, 2013)

Mmm no one ha! Guess Ill fly solo on this one and use the internet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Probably the best thing to do anyway....


----------



## James nash (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah most of the time that's were u get all your info from anyway. But knowledge from everywhere or anyone is good. Only good thing is there is alwAys a lot of info on schwinns. 
I have found out a lot so far. 
I believe it's the b607 deluxe autocycle. But if I'm wrong someone correct me. 
There's seems to be so many types of schwinns but I think that one fits best. 
I at least need to pin point exactly what it is in order to get info on that specific model. 

Is there a difference between a b6 and b607 and b607 deluxe? I haven't got that far yet! If anyone knows that kind of info would help.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you seen this site yet? http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1948.html
If you read this 48 catalog it might shed some light on your questions. 

Your bike could have been one of two models since it's a cantilever frame. The B 607 with springer or the B 507 with springer. My bet would be the B 507 with the optional springer.


----------



## James nash (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for your help gts58. Yes I have seen that! And it's great info. Essentially the b507 and b607 were the same model except for the b507 didn't come with all the bells and whistles. But says you could have ordered it with all the equipment making it basically a b607. So I would just assume mine is a b607  because I will build it to thoughs specs.
It also looks like the handlebars are the motorbike cross brace type bars. I thought they were the other style you usually see on the bikes like the phantom
Any reason why there isn't a 49 catalog?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 16, 2013)

James nash said:


> Thanks for your help gts58. Yes I have seen that! And it's great info. Essentially the b507 and b607 were the same model except for the b507 didn't come with all the bells and whistles. But says you could have ordered it with all the equipment making it basically a b607. So I would just assume mine is a b607  because I will build it to thoughs specs.
> It also looks like the handlebars are the motorbike cross brace type bars. I thought they were the other style you usually see on the bikes like the phantom
> Any reason why there isn't a 49 catalog?




Artists renditions.... Don't follow those picks too close lol..


----------



## James nash (Nov 16, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Artists renditions.... Don't follow those picks too close lol..




Well I need to follow something! As well as the reasoning of asking questions on this forum. But I'll tell yah what that catalog has definitely answered a lot more questions than have been answered here. So what can one do but to assume that the artist renditions are lookin pretty dam good at this point.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok I'll go out on a limb here. Frankly I was being facetious in my earlier reply. The fact is there are probably at least 20 regulars on this forum that could tell you what your bike is and needs to a gnats ass. I believe part of the problem is your lack of patience and innuendo i.e. "well no one here knows crap so I'll just go to the internet". I, myself, don't get in a real big hurry a lot of times but if I tell you I will get you the info it will happen--just may take a reminder or two! I understand your enthusiasm and thirst for knowledge but please understand a lot of us have more than a few irons in the fire to include jobs, family, school, etc... and may not be as responsive as you would like. Slow down, take a breath, do some research on your own, and figure out what questions are really important and the answers will come. Enjoy the hobby and good luck with your new project. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 16, 2013)

James nash said:


> Well I need to follow something! As well as the reasoning of asking questions on this forum. But I'll tell yah what that catalog has definitely answered a lot more questions than have been answered here. So what can one do but to assume that the artist renditions are lookin pretty dam good at this point.



Dude, I probably spent 4 years on the internet before I was a member here. I googled everything I could find, which was very helpful. You can google image search Schwinn B6 and find everything you need to know by comparing pics to what you have. If you want to make a fully equipped b6 then be prepared to spend some dough.. Dual drums, six hole rack, correct saddle, bars, brake levers, cables, correct front fender, correct pedals, correct rims..ect.. Look at pics and do the research.. We like to,answer questions for people, bit a lot must be found on your end so you learn and grow in the knowledge.. Me doing exhaustive anal retentive searching has found little things that some people never even noticed... Oh I forgot to add, a quality paint job will run a a 1000 minimum.. So to make your deluxe your looking at 2000...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm doing a '49 B6 now and it will be full boogie to include taillight, chrome spring fork, dual drums, etc... I do my own paint and have a striper and I can tell you $2k ain't getting it. I paid $400 for the bike and if I can finish under $3k I feel like I'm doing pretty good. Dual drum set-ups to include cables and levers aren't cheap! I expect the chrome bill alone to be about $1200. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm doing a '49 B6 now and it will be full boogie to include taillight, chrome spring fork, dual drums, etc... I do my own paint and have a striper and I can tell you $2k ain't getting it. I paid $400 for the bike and if I can finish under $3k I feel like I'm doing pretty good. Dual drum set-ups to include cables and levers aren't cheap! I expect the chrome bill alone to be about $1200. V/r Shawn




I meant to add plus ...


----------



## James nash (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for your replies guys! Yeah your right iam anxious to have a lot of knowledge about what I have. And iam doing a lot of research. I'll just take a deep breathe!!! Ahh better.  
I know it'll cost a lot to restore! I don't plan on repainting anything.that will save $.  I want to keep it original cause the paint that's on it will clean up real nice. There is even red pin striping still around the white that is just hard too see in photos. 
When you have projects like these and there's no deadline to finishing it, you can spread your spending over a long period of time, making the spending not that big of a deal. 
But I would have to say. I haven't been real good at doin that. I guess I'm always anxious to get things done! Like I'm sure a lot of guys are, and I throw $1000 at a bike within a month. Witch isn't really all that bad, but I still need to learn too pace myself so my wife doesn't kill me in the night. 
Iam too married and have kids so I know about the busy lifestyles and wouldn't trade it for the world. 
My 2 boys like cleaning up my bikes with me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 16, 2013)

The fender you need is on Ebay right now...  That's my tip... Just the tip


----------



## James nash (Nov 16, 2013)

Ha ha! Thanks for the heads up Obi-wan


----------



## James nash (Nov 16, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The fender you need is on Ebay right now...  That's my tip... Just the tip




Hey! Are you talkin about the one that's like a reddish brown color ? Cause that's the only one I can find. I think I'm Gona need to find a black original painted fender if possible to keep all original. I'm not Gona be painting it.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2013)

If you read what was printed in the 48 catalog you might save yourself some money, unless you really want to rebuild your bike as a B 607 “Equipped” and then with your choice of optional factory or dealer installed accessories.  As it sits now it’s a 507 with some incorrect parts but it  has the optional springer.  

The B 507 Unequipped, is a B 607 without the tank & horn, rear carrier and fenderlite. 
The B 607 “Equipped” came with the tank & horn, rear carrier and fenderlite. 
The B 607 “Equipped” along with other models could be ordered with the optional additional accessories such as the springer fork, cycle lock, front or front and rear expander brakes.  
Both models came standard with the  truss rods.


----------



## James nash (Nov 17, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> If you read what was printed in the 48 catalog you might save yourself some money, unless you really want to rebuild your bike as a B 607 “Equipped” and then with your choice of optional factory or dealer installed accessories.  As it sits now it’s a 507 with some incorrect parts but it  has the optional springer.
> 
> The B 507 Unequipped, is a B 607 without the tank & horn, rear carrier and fenderlite.
> The B 607 “Equipped” came with the tank & horn, rear carrier and fenderlite.
> ...




My thoughts exactly!  I took the entire bike apart tonight down to every nut and bolt and have them all soaking to get rust off. 
I'm Gona sell all the parts off the bike that are not original to help fund a little towards all original parts. 
The rear rack had a manufacture sticker on it. Says schwinn spitfire. Arnold schwinn co. Pretty cool rat trap rack. I'm not exactly sure what the front fender went to but I believe it was an autocycle of some sort. Well I guess I'll have too see how it goes


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 17, 2013)

i recently sold a rear rack like that,sometimes referred to as a briefcase rack,for 75 bucks.cleaned up,you should be able to get around the same.


----------



## James nash (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice! Then I will clean it up and hope for the best! 

So there's a few things I have been researching that I'm close to knowing the answer too but still not 100% sure. 
- catalogs says one hub they did use was bendix! Well my rear hub is bendix but a Mexico 86 bendix. So does anyone know if this is correct cause I will sell if not?
- my saddle is a troxel is this correct? I see that most are mesinger/deluxe. I will also sell if not correct. 
- a lot of photos I look at don't have the exact type rear reflector I have. What is this one I have called deluxe? Just wondering. 

Other than those few questions I'm pretty sure I can start getting this slowly built back up with correct rims,hubs ect. Thanks for any info you guys may have.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm surprised Geoff (greenphantom) hasn't chimed in yet. He wrote the book, literally, on post war heavyweight Schwinns. As you state the catalog does indicate either New Departure or Bendix but the majority of the early post war bikes I've ever seen have the ND. I believe the early Bendix brake arm is different than later ones and could be a little difficult. The Bendix will stop better than the ND though. I can tell you the Mexico hub (or at least the arm) is incorrect. The seat should be a Mesinger and I think '48 still had the sliding rail seat. I didn't look at your reflector but it is probably a standard Stimsonite reflector. V/r Shawn


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 17, 2013)

Chime! 

 Got to be a busy week. Glad someone finally picked up that bike off the CL so I wouldn't have to be tempted with it. If the rear hub is a Bendix 86, then the wheels were switched out at some point, as that hub is from 1986 or later. Correct Bendix hub would be a smooth shell style. New Dep would also be correct, but I've never been a big fan of those, but some folks like them. And the issue with both of these hubs is that the cogs are screw-on, and after 60+ years they don't really like to un-screw, should you want to change the gearing.  My 2 cents on this bike, take it for what it's worth, would be to do a resto-mod on it. Which is to say, find the correct cosmetic parts (front fender with fenderlight, etc) to make it "correct" and then update the drivetrain with modern stuff. My current favorite set-up on these oldies is a Nexus 7 coaster in the back paired with a modern alloy Sturmey drum brake up front. And if you don't have the original hoops, and don't feel like dropping good money on questionable used S-2 rims (and dang, there's plenty of them lurking out there) then rock out some modern alloy hoops. And then drop some Bontrager Hank tires on it (fat, light, fast) and then ride the hell out of it.  If you're planning on doing the full repaint / rechrome thing, then sure, keep it a single speed. But if you're keeping the original paint, then you might well want to consider updating drivetrain if you plan on riding it much. Again, just my 2 cents.

It's a nice enough bike to start with, that's for sure. What did you end up having to give for it?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2013)

You could get the Morrow coaster brake upgrade I think still or rear drum that year as,well. As for the reflector, that is the deluxe style and correct. I do have some lobdell hoops painted white I would sell. Stronger then the s2 but same look and possibly found up to this year but I might be wrong.. :/


----------



## James nash (Nov 17, 2013)

greenephantom said:


> Chime!
> 
> Got to be a busy week. Glad someone finally picked up that bike off the CL so I wouldn't have to be tempted with it. If the rear hub is a Bendix 86, then the wheels were switched out at some point, as that hub is from 1986 or later. Correct Bendix hub would be a smooth shell style. New Dep would also be correct, but I've never been a big fan of those, but some folks like them. And the issue with both of these hubs is that the cogs are screw-on, and after 60+ years they don't really like to un-screw, should you want to change the gearing.  My 2 cents on this bike, take it for what it's worth, would be to do a resto-mod on it. Which is to say, find the correct cosmetic parts (front fender with fenderlight, etc) to make it "correct" and then update the drivetrain with modern stuff. My current favorite set-up on these oldies is a Nexus 7 coaster in the back paired with a modern alloy Sturmey drum brake up front. And if you don't have the original hoops, and don't feel like dropping good money on questionable used S-2 rims (and dang, there's plenty of them lurking out there) then rock out some modern alloy hoops. And then drop some Bontrager Hank tires on it (fat, light, fast) and then ride the hell out of it.  If you're planning on doing the full repaint / rechrome thing, then sure, keep it a single speed. But if you're keeping the original paint, then you might well want to consider updating drivetrain if you plan on riding it much. Again, just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...




I ended up paying $175 for the bike and thank you for all your knowledge. I would like to keep it all original! It is cleaning up real nice. There was just a slight bit of light rust over the whole bike so it's not bad at all. 
- but I do have a question. There are a few spots here and there the white ivory isn't the best like the pin striping on the rear fender ect. Also the red pin striping is here and there as well. So would it be bad to clean the whole bike up and have the white and red pin striping touched up to look nice again?  Again only really were it needs it


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> You could get the Morrow coaster brake upgrade I think still or rear drum that year as,well. As for the reflector, that is the deluxe style and correct. I do have some lobdell hoops painted white I would sell. Stronger then the s2 but same look and possibly found up to this year but I might be wrong.. :/






James nash said:


> I ended up paying $175 for the bike and thank you for all your knowledge. I would like to keep it all original! It is cleaning up real nice. There was just a slight bit of light rust over the whole bike so it's not bad at all.
> - but I do have a question. There are a few spots here and there the white ivory isn't the best like the pin striping on the rear fender ect. Also the red pin striping is here and there as well. So would it be bad to clean the whole bike up and have the white and red pin striping touched up to look nice again?  Again only really were it needs it



If it was me... No, id leave it. No touch up


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 17, 2013)

$175 is a real fair price, you did well. The rub with touch-up is that it almost always looks like touch-up. I'd also be inclined to leave the paint alone and let it show its age.

The Morrows are nice hubs, but more complex than the Bendix or New Dep units.  And like other hubs of the era, the cogs are screw-on, which means if you want to lace one into a rim, you've pretty much got to pull the guts out. Which is probably a good idea anyway, just to grease them up. Quick word on gearing: if you still have the stock 52 tooth ring up front, then you'll likely want to run a 22 tooth cog in the back for a reasonable ratio. These likely came stock with a 20 or 18 tooth, but I find these ratios to be too high unless you're a 12 year old boy with energy to burn.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## James nash (Nov 17, 2013)

Alright! Well maybe ill beable to find a whole wheel set up one of these days on eBay and just purchase all of it together. Would be nice anyway. So it was just a coaster in the back and a drum brake up front? Was the front hub nd, bendix ect. As well?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2013)

James nash said:


> Alright! Well maybe ill beable to find a whole wheel set up one of these days on eBay and just purchase all of it together. Would be nice anyway. So it was just a coaster in the back and a drum brake up front? Was the front hub nd, bendix ect. As well?




Mostly the front hub was a Schwinn made unit stamped Schwinn. I find on prewar bikes new departure was the common front hub. You could have dual drums on these. Front drum is also a Schwinn made unit stamped Schwinn.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 17, 2013)

One nice thing about these Schwinns is the rock hard paint and sturdy chrome- they clean up amazingly well. On your tank and areas of light surface rust, I would use naval jelly to eat that off, should not hurt the paint, but can damage decals, just check it after 10 minutes or so, may need to leave on  a lot longer. If you want to bring any faded color back, use a light polishing compound and 0000 steel wool- avoid the pinstriping, it's not as tough. Then I usually go over it with WD40 and 0000 steel wool, removes the residue from the compound, and shines it up- plus will help keep those bare metal areas from re-rusting.

Just spent 2 days cleaning/servicing this recent buy, a 1950 B6, took it completely apart, scrubbed and shined every part, and put in new bearings- hadn't shined the chrome rear wheel yet in the pic but have since, it cleaned nicely as well. We need a rack for this one too. Good luck and have fun 

Darcie


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> One nice thing about these Schwinns is the rock hard paint and sturdy chrome- they clean up amazingly well. On your tank and areas of light surface rust, I would use naval jelly to eat that off, should not hurt the paint, but can damage decals, just check it after 10 minutes or so, may need to leave on  a lot longer. If you want to bring any faded color back, use a light polishing compound and 0000 steel wool- avoid the pinstriping, it's not as tough. Then I usually go over it with WD40 and 0000 steel wool, removes the residue from the compound, and shines it up- plus will help keep those bare metal areas from re-rusting.
> 
> Just spent 2 days cleaning/servicing this recent buy, a 1950 B6, took it completely apart, scrubbed and shined every part, and put in new bearings- hadn't shined the chrome rear wheel yet in the pic but have since, it cleaned nicely as well. We need a rack for this one too. Good luck and have fun
> 
> ...



Nice! Weird how the cream on some turns that yellow color.. My girls 41 is like that.. I left it be cause I thought it kinda looked cool with the maroon.


----------



## James nash (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice lookin bike nick! It did clean up well.and so far on my project I have used only 0000 steel wool and wd-40. But I have not tried a polish compound. What exactly do you use?  Just using the steel wool and wd-40 it is lookin nice, at least rust is disappearing. But I'm guessing that compound would bring a lot of color back. 
   Thanks for info on hubs Obi wan. And as far as that front fender you were talking about was it that reddish one?

I cleaned a lot of parts today. And I posted several on eBay. Gotta start funding this project in all ways possible. It's Gona get spendy. But well worth it .


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 17, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Nice! Weird how the cream on some turns that yellow color.. My girls 41 is like that.. I left it be cause I thought it kinda looked cool with the maroon.




That's funny, I wanted Nick to buy this one just so I could see if I could clean it off, it was driving me nuts! 

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 17, 2013)

James nash said:


> ...I have used only 0000 steel wool and wd-40. But I have not tried a polish compound. What exactly do you use?...




Compounds come in various grits, on this one I used a very mild one for removing light scratches and polishing, pretty much any brand would do.

Darcie


----------



## James nash (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok thanks nick I'll give it a try ! 

I have a question for selling purposes. The front hub I can only make out a letter U inside of a shield.  Does anyone know what brand that is? Union or something ?


----------



## frampton (Nov 17, 2013)

I use 0000 steel wool or an old sock and Meguiar's Cleaner Wax on paint and chrome. It works excellent.


----------



## James nash (Nov 17, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Mostly the front hub was a Schwinn made unit stamped Schwinn. I find on prewar bikes new departure was the common front hub. You could have dual drums on these. Front drum is also a Schwinn made unit stamped Schwinn.




Is the hub and drum brake one piece or a drum brake added onto a hub?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2013)

James nash said:


> Is the hub and drum brake one piece or a drum brake added onto a hub?




Ebay completed listing... You will find answers you will... Two different animals


----------



## James nash (Nov 18, 2013)

What are your guys thoughts to repop tanks that are on eBay? As apposed to just holding out until an original black painted tank shows up?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

James nash said:


> What are your guys thoughts to repop tanks that are on eBay? As apposed to just holding out until an original black painted tank shows up?




Hold out.... It will bug you knowing its repop... Sometimes they don't fit right either


----------



## James nash (Nov 18, 2013)

Cool thanks for advice! I could definitely see it bugging me.


----------



## James nash (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey Obi. The rims you were telling me about definitely look nice. But aren't those different then the drum brake type hubs?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

James nash said:


> Hey Obi. The rims you were telling me about definitely look nice. But aren't those different then the drum brake type hubs?




Yes they are different. If you want a front drum, get on Ebay and search,Schwinn drum brake..bicycle bones has a set laced up ready to go...


----------



## James nash (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2013)

I hate to say it, but buying one complete is usually cheaper....Here is my '49 - Morrow rear, drum up front,
sliding rail saddle, cross bars, (now longhorns,) ........


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2013)

More inspiration; I run an og Phanton saddle, (which was an option in '49) sometimes....


----------



## James nash (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow ! Beautiful bike larmo! You know they probably are cheaper to buy. But I know I will never get the experience and knowledge and have a great time building one as if I had just bought a complete bike. That's why we're all here talking bikes.


----------



## James nash (Nov 18, 2013)

Larmo didn't I buy a aristocrat seat from you? Yeah I did. Haven't chatted with you in awhile. Hope all is well. Looks like your bikes are well.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes you did, and that elusive Mead air pump......


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Front fender....*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c76c57efd


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c76c57efd




That fender is for a truss set up


----------



## James nash (Nov 19, 2013)

Dam that thing looks perfect! I would snag that up right now. 
You sure it's not the right one Obi?


----------



## James nash (Nov 19, 2013)

Or at least try bidding on it. Looks nice. How can you tell Obi? Is we're the truss slots are are too small or something?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

James nash said:


> Or at least try bidding on it. Looks nice. How can you tell Obi? Is we're the truss slots are are too small or something?




The hole where it attachs. Would have a reinforcement diamond on the under side and its placement for the springer attachment is too far forward. You could flip the little clip around to make it work but it looks funky. The indents for legs are different as well..


----------



## James nash (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright I'll trust your judgement!  Thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## James nash (Nov 19, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> One nice thing about these Schwinns is the rock hard paint and sturdy chrome- they clean up amazingly well. On your tank and areas of light surface rust, I would use naval jelly to eat that off, should not hurt the paint, but can damage decals, just check it after 10 minutes or so, may need to leave on  a lot longer. If you want to bring any faded color back, use a light polishing compound and 0000 steel wool- avoid the pinstriping, it's not as tough. Then I usually go over it with WD40 and 0000 steel wool, removes the residue from the compound, and shines it up- plus will help keep those bare metal areas from re-rusting.
> 
> Just spent 2 days cleaning/servicing this recent buy, a 1950 B6, took it completely apart, scrubbed and shined every part, and put in new bearings- hadn't shined the chrome rear wheel yet in the pic but have since, it cleaned nicely as well. We need a rack for this one too. Good luck and have fun
> 
> ...




I picked up some naval jelly today! On the bottle it's says it will eat paint! Are you sure it's safe on paints? I was Gona give it a try today!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 19, 2013)

Obi is right, it was late last night. Maybe Bob U. has something.

Depends what you are looking for.


----------



## James nash (Nov 19, 2013)

So what's the deal with the rear racks. Some bikes I see have 4 slots and some 6 slots. Was there a certain year this was a change or certain bike for each different rack? I'm guessing I'm lookin for the 6 for mine.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

James nash said:


> So what's the deal with the rear racks. Some bikes I see have 4 slots and some 6 slots. Was there a certain year this was a change or certain bike for each different rack? I'm guessing I'm lookin for the 6 for mine.




I can't remember, but I think four hole tail lighted rack started in 49 and some b6 had them. The early early ones had the light housing paint to match color of rack instead of being,white.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2013)

*you gonna post pics ssoon...*



James nash said:


> So what's the deal with the rear racks. Some bikes I see have 4 slots and some 6 slots. Was there a certain year this was a change or certain bike for each different rack? I'm guessing I'm lookin for the 6 for mine.




all this talk about all the work is getting me all anxious....im gonna love to see it all cleaned up


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 19, 2013)

Almost every B-6 I've ever seen has a six hole.......

I've never seen a tail light ala phantom on one

I know it was offered though.....


----------



## James nash (Nov 19, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Almost every B-6 I've ever seen has a six hole.......
> 
> I've never seen a tail light ala phantom on one
> 
> I know it was offered though.....




Ok thanks larmo!


----------



## James nash (Nov 19, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> all this talk about all the work is getting me all anxious....im gonna love to see it all cleaned up




I'll definitely show pics as I go! Not sure how long it'll take. Gotta find original painted fender and tank.itll pop up sometime.  But I'll have forks back on frame all cleaned up soon with crank and chain ring ect.  sure is fun though. This is what makes all of this worth it, the cleaning searching and building.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Almost every B-6 I've ever seen has a six hole.......
> 
> I've never seen a tail light ala phantom on one
> 
> I know it was offered though.....




From Dave's site... V/r Shawn

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle947


----------



## James nash (Nov 20, 2013)

Mmm a 1 yr special. So it's still safe to say 6 hole right? Or either or could be used considering mine is a 1949? I just need to know what to look for when the time comes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

James nash said:


> Mmm a 1 yr special. So it's still safe to say 6 hole right? Or either or could be used considering mine is a 1949? I just need to know what to look for when the time comes.




Do the light... Hold out for original... They pop up all the time and hey, black will be the easy one to find....


----------



## James nash (Nov 20, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Do the light...




Ok lights are always good . Plus I've seen many more 4 hole then I have 6 hole racks for sale.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2013)

1949 is a strange year for the B6 and Phantom for that matter. Generally speaking you could get a B6 way more decked out than a Phantom that year with the exception of chrome fenders. The same seats were offered--I believe some of the '49 Phantoms actually came with the  Mesinger B1 as well as some of the B6s coming with the new Phantom style seat. BTW the early Phantom seat is different than later ones. As seen and discussed the '49 B6 could also be equipped withe the four hole rack and tailight, chrome spring fork, and dual drums. All of this in addtion to offering more color options! As I said in an earlier post I have one of these in my restoration que and I plant to do it all-the-way with chrome spring fork, lit rack, dual drums, gonna use the B1 seat, and finish it in robins egg blue and cobalt. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> 1949 is a strange year for the B6 and Phantom for that matter. Generally speaking you could get a B6 way more decked out than a Phantom that year with the exception of chrome fenders. The same seats were offered--I believe some of the '49 Phantoms actually came with the  Mesinger B1 as well as some of the B6s coming with the new Phantom style seat. BTW the early Phantom seat is different than later ones. As seen and discussed the '49 B6 could also be equipped withe the four hole rack and tailight, chrome spring fork, and dual drums. All of this in addtion to offering more color options! As I said in an earlier post I have one of these in my restoration que and I plant to do it all-the-way with chrome spring fork, lit rack, dual drums, gonna use the B1 seat, and finish it in robins egg blue and cobalt. V/r Shawn




First phantom saddle had a small reflector on the back I believe. Are you doing a reverse or standard like this
View attachment 123938


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> First phantom saddle had a small reflector on the back I believe




Bob U. just sold one (reflector) on Ebay yesterday. I believe that was the only year that seat could be had in black as well. I'm by no means an expert on anything Schwinn so maybe Bob or one of the other Schwinn gurus will real me in if I start to stray too far! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 20, 2013)

James nash said:


> I picked up some naval jelly today! On the bottle it's says it will eat paint! Are you sure it's safe on paints? I was Gona give it a try today!




It has the potential to eat paint, if the paint is fresh, if it is not hard, sealed or cured, if it is really thin or fragile- but you should not have a problem with it on your Schwinn. Like I said before, just keep an eye on it, wipe it off after some minutes to see if it's doing anything, but may have to leave it on quite a bit longer. Generally we leave it on for about 20 minutes or more. We did an entire bike this way, took days.....see Nick's Colson Clipper thread.

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> First phantom saddle had a small reflector on the back I believe. Are you doing a reverse or standard like this
> View attachment 123938




I'm gonna do standard like that one. With the red pins these things pop! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm gonna do standard like that one. With the red pins these things pop! V/r Shawn




Yeah BA was going to be two tone blue early on then I got the og blue BA and decided I fell for the two tone brown reverse..


----------



## James nash (Nov 20, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> 1949 is a strange year for the B6 and Phantom for that matter. Generally speaking you could get a B6 way more decked out than a Phantom that year with the exception of chrome fenders. The same seats were offered--I believe some of the '49 Phantoms actually came with the  Mesinger B1 as well as some of the B6s coming with the new Phantom style seat. BTW the early Phantom seat is different than later ones. As seen and discussed the '49 B6 could also be equipped withe the four hole rack and tailight, chrome spring fork, and dual drums. All of this in addtion to offering more color options! As I said in an earlier post I have one of these in my restoration que and I plant to do it all-the-way with chrome spring fork, lit rack, dual drums, gonna use the B1 seat, and finish it in robins egg blue and cobalt. V/r Shawn




Thanks for info! Can't wait too see your bike one day. I'm trying to gain all knowledge I can cause I want to do this one up right and hold onto it for awhile. I love the look of an original bike. 
I would be buying parts like crazy right now but I'm in the middle of buying a house and my wife was like " could you hold off on buying parts till we move in" of course I said yes, but told her the parts I sell on the bike I'm putting towards original parts for now! Then after I move in in the next month or so I'll go nuts purchasing the rest. But obviously if an original painted tank or fender pops up I'm Gona have to purchase cause they I'm guessing are much harder to come by.  So I'm hopin at least for now I can purchase maybe the pedals, stem, bars ect for now.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yeah BA was going to be two tone blue early on then I got the og blue BA and decided I fell for the two tone brown reverse..




Coffee time on ol blue....
View attachment 123959


----------



## James nash (Nov 20, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Do the light... Hold out for original... They pop up all the time and hey, black will be the easy one to find....




Are you saying the light will be black and not white?


----------



## James nash (Nov 20, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Coffee time on ol blue....
> View attachment 123959




Nice lookin bike Obi.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

James nash said:


> Are you saying the light will be black and not white?




No it will be white... Those colored ones are very rare..


----------



## Overhauler (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is my 1950 original B6 I just acquired last week , haven't had time to do any with it yet , needs cleaned up bad ( paint is dull , but it was sitting in a barn for decades ). I need to find the rack and fender  reflectors , the fender light battery tray ( or a matching front fender with tray ) . Mine actually looks brown , I can't find anywhere what colors they used on the 50 B6's . But anyway it came from the original owner , I posted a thread on it the day I bought it for info because I had to drive 240 miles to get it , I have under 900 in it so I think I done ok . It don't have the drum brake , was that a add on ? 
  Lee


----------



## Overhauler (Nov 20, 2013)

Also the horn mechanism doesn't look like it ever had batteries in it but I put batteries in it and it don't work ? Here are the other pics .
 Lee


----------



## James nash (Nov 20, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> Here is my 1950 original B6 I just acquired last week , haven't had time to do any with it yet , needs cleaned up bad ( paint is dull , but it was sitting in a barn for decades ). I need to find the rack and fender  reflectors , the fender light battery tray ( or a matching front fender with tray ) . Mine actually looks brown , I can't find anywhere what colors they used on the 50 B6's . But anyway it came from the original owner , I posted a thread on it the day I bought it for info because I had to drive 240 miles to get it , I have under 900 in it so I think I done ok . It don't have the drum brake , was that a add on ?
> Lee




I believe what they have been saying is that the drum brake was an option! But you could have just the schwinn front hub!  Have you seen this color options photo for schwinns? Might help!


----------



## Overhauler (Nov 20, 2013)

James nash said:


> I believe what they have been saying is that the drum brake was an option! But you could have just the schwinn front hub!  Have you seen this color options photo for schwinns? Might help!




 I can't read the chart , do you have a better copy or is there a site with the info , and is this for the 49 models only?
 Lee


----------



## Overhauler (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok I seen the site after I posted , I believe I have the brown and ivory .
    Lee


----------



## James nash (Nov 20, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> Ok I seen the site after I posted , I believe I have the brown and ivory .
> Lee




Nice! Yeah I'm just slowly learning things about schwinns as well. Nice lookin bike


----------

